# Crypt affinis?



## JKUK (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I was given this plant a while back as C. affinis but now I'm not so sure.

What do you think?










If you look in the bottom left hand corner you can see the undersides are brick red.

Cheers


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Looks like affinis...


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Yeah that's it and it's getting rare. 

There's two forms in the aquarium trade - small and giant. Once gets huge - a foot or more, the other stays a few inches. Both have emereld green leaves with a magenta understide and seem to do best in a tank on their own.


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Yes, looks like affinis. This seems to be a nice strain - keep good care of it! There are more strains in the hobby in ol' Europe but they don't show up in the trade.


----------



## JKUK (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks,

I was a little unsure about this one, because it seems to be easy to grow and not prone to collapse. 

By contrast I a few plants of a very old strain that goes back into the 1950s - 60s which is really tricky. 

The two plants are quite different, the old strain is much the greener plant and lacks the striations across the leaves. When its growing well its also rather bullate with extremely red undersides ,more so than the variety pictured.

Thanks again.


----------



## Adragontattoo (Jun 3, 2007)

I have some affinis I picked up on a whim from Aquafest last year.

I can not for the life of me get that plant to stay seated, it is in a tank with Ramshorns, Cherry reds, Amanos and a couple well hidden CPDs and it is constantly uprooting itself.

Mine is in a non fertilized DIY hooded 15h and it is constantly sending up new shoots.

Mine seems to be the smaller leaved variety but after this weekend if all goes to plan, I may well find out that it is the larger version.


----------



## dom (Apr 28, 2004)

rs79 said:


> Yeah that's it and it's getting rare.
> 
> There's two forms in the aquarium trade - small and giant. Once gets huge - a foot or more, the other stays a few inches. Both have emereld green leaves with a magenta understide and seem to do best in a tank on their own.


Getting rare? But not in Malaysia. There are few streams full of it. Surprisingly the affinis growing in the stream where very near to resident area.


----------

